# Feeding crickets



## patsyking (Dec 28, 2007)

I buy crickets to feed my T's with and I give the crickets food, lettuce, fish flakes, dried milk powder, apple and orange and I buy the bran for the bottom of the cricket keeper. I've read somewhere ( but can't remember where) that crickets should'nt have citrus fruit, is that right? What else could I give my crickets so that they are a good nutritious meal for my T's? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

thay love carrot and potato


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Brussel sprouts!


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

I feed crickets to my fire bellied toads. I give them a couple of slices of carrot, this seems to give them all the moisture they need and keeps them alive. Apparently the carotine they take in helps the toads keep their bright colouring. I've also tried lettuce but find that the crickets gorge themselves on it, they then get too big too soon.


----------



## Lekgolo (Feb 14, 2008)

hey dont use lettus as most of it is non-nutritious (mainly water) I buy dry cat food and mix it with powdered milk and a multi-vit supliement 10 parts milk powder to 1 part multi-vit powder also any raw vegie scraps are good like carrot peel also if u wet a bit of kitchen roll and place the food on it it will keep it fresher for longer i.e. bits of apple, also have to bowls one dry food and one fresh food. (hope some of this helps I managed to get my own cricket colony going buy following the above lol) also aslong as size doesnt matter the bigger the cricket the more likely it is to be nutricious (only the strongest survive :lol2: as crickets are highly cannibilistic then then the bigger the better)


----------



## patsyking (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help, much appreciated.


----------

